# Steam for Mac



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

> Roll Out Begins Weds, May 12
> 
> May 11, 2010 - Valve announced that Steam will launch on the Mac platform this Wednesday, May 12.
> 
> ...


Source

Any moment now VALVe...


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

Time to start clearing space off the hard drive, yes'm

\Been itching for this ever since they missed their April deadline


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have liftoff!

Edit:
From Steam news: "To celebrate the arrival of Steam on the Mac, Portal is free for everyone!"

Hot damn.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

Goddamnit. I have 10.4

*headdesk*


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Goddamnit. I have 10.4
> 
> *headdesk*



Whatever you do, don't use torrents to find a 10.5 install iso and perform the super-easy upgrade. That would be wrong.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Whatever you do, don't use torrents to find a 10.5 install iso and perform the super-easy upgrade. That would be wrong.



Oh yes very wrong indeed. What do you take me for, a common villain?

*twirls moustache, put tied-up maiden on railroad tracks*


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Oh I wish I weren't at school now...


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> From Steam news: "To celebrate the arrival of Steam on the Mac, Portal is free for everyone!"


 
Spectacular, that's the one Orange Box game that I DON'T own.


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

Somewhere a county away from me, my Mac and Valve-obsessed friend is probably jizzing all over himself.


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

Finally. I have been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## Sam (May 12, 2010)

:C 

Apple doesn't deserve it, but the users do.


----------



## lilEmber (May 12, 2010)

Yay mac users can now official say there's a couple games they can play.


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Yay mac users can now official say there's a couple games they can play.



The official list of games available looks more like the entire Popcap library (one step above Flash in terms of difficulty and design), just offered through Steam.  And a bunch of others that I bet were already mac-compatible.  Just now on Steam. 

Portal's a good deal for them though.  It even has the white colour scheme and round corners so they won't get scared of something that doesn't look like Apple made it.


----------



## lilEmber (May 12, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> The official list of games available looks more like the entire Popcap library (one step above Flash in terms of difficulty and design), just offered through Steam.  And a bunch of others that I bet were already mac-compatible.  Just now on Steam.
> 
> Portal's a good deal for them though.  It even has the white colour scheme and round corners so they won't get scared of something that doesn't look like Apple made it.



lol
They get almost all the source engine games and future games steam makes will be theirs as well.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Spectacular, that's the one Orange Box game that I DON'T own.



It's only free until May 24th. So it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2010)

>Implying I haven't been playing Starcraft forever


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

Feels good...


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

HenriW said:


> It's only free until like May 27th. So it doesn't really matter...



May 24th. But they're not going to lock it up after that date and force you to pay. It's completely free, no strings attached.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Looks a ton better than the beta.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> May 24th. But they're not going to lock it up after that date and force you to pay. It's completely free, no strings attached.



I need to tell people about thisâ€¦ NOW. (I already have the orange box but yeh)


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

Well, that little option failed. :/

So I registered and got the game on my name, so hopefully I still keep it for free when I get the $29 upgrade.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Well, that little option failed. :/
> 
> So I registered and got the game on my name, so hopefully I still keep it for free when I get the $29 upgrade.



It's tied to your steam account, so you will have it pc or mac. Also, since you're on 10.4 you cannot get the $29 upgrade pack. You need the mac box set with the full version.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

HenriW said:


> It's tied to your steam account, so you will have it pc or mac. Also, since you're on 10.4 you cannot get the $29 upgrade pack. You need the mac box set with the full version.



It'll work with 10.4, the only downside (I guess you can call it that) is that you can't get the latest iLife.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It'll work with 10.4, the only downside (I guess you can call it that) is that you can't get the latest iLife.



You can? FFFFF. (mom is still on 10.4 and I need to upgrade her to SL, I have the upgrade disk but I thought I had to upgrade her to Leopard first)


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

WHAAAAAAAT? Macs with games? What is this Madness?

On another note I rather my comuters http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/laptop-computers.asFully Rugged and not flamboyant and pretentious.





Vs.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

Those Panasonic toughbooks are pretty neat. I got the chance to try out its name for myself once, and I have to say I wasn't at all disappointed.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Those Panasonic toughbooks are pretty neat. I got the chance to try out its name for myself once, and I have to say I wasn't at all disappointed.


 They are a bit slower then mainstream laptops (not by allot) But are nearly indestructible. I love em. One of the 1st things I am buying after bootcamp.


----------



## Bianca (May 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> They are a bit slower then mainstream laptops (not by allot) But are nearly indestructible. I love em. One of the 1st things I am buying after bootcamp.


Low Performa..I mean, "Low Voltage" CPU, 1GB of RAM, 80GB HDD and a 1024x768 screen. I think I hear 2003 calling, asking for their laptop back..


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

OKAY GUYS, BACK ON TOPIC.






VALVe are you serious? Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

HenriW said:


> VALVe are you serious? Â¬_Â¬



Got some catching up to do. XD


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Got some catching up to do. XD



Blame me being limited to my iPhone for three hours.


EDIT1: Okay, it's been in an infinite update loop for a while now. It finishes downloading and quits, then I restart it and it starts updating again, wtf?
EDIT2: C'mon, not even the beta had so many issues.


----------



## Bianca (May 12, 2010)

I see you've never used Steam before.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Blame me being limited to my iPhone for three hours.
> 
> 
> EDIT1: Okay, it's been in an infinite update loop for a while now. It finishes downloading and quits, then I restart it and it starts updating again, wtf?
> EDIT2: C'mon, not even the beta had so many issues.



Mac seems to be notorious for that. I helped upgrade the computers to 10.6 in the game dev/animation studio at school, and it pulled the same shit.
"Update ur compooter! Now turn it off!"
*turn on*
"OMG more updates for ur compooter, lol!"


----------



## Apollo (May 13, 2010)

Bianca said:


> I see you've never used Steam before.



I have.

EDIT: Success!


----------



## Kuraggo (May 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> WHAAAAAAAT? Macs with games? What is this Madness?
> 
> On another note I rather my comuters http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/laptop-computers.asFully Rugged and not flamboyant and pretentious.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah that's how thing should be designed, I don't want a future with everything looking sleek and clean and boring, I want a future like in most 70's movies with lots of bulky equipment fitted with a bunch of openings and vents and stuff that don't really do anything.


----------



## Sam (May 14, 2010)

'Bout time. I was wondering when Mac was going to catch up.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Low Performa..I mean, "Low Voltage" CPU, 1GB of RAM, 80GB HDD and a 1024x768 screen. I think I hear 2003 calling, asking for their laptop back..


 I am not a gamer. I want my laptop equivalent to an armored car not the equivalent to an F-1 racer. :V


----------



## Bianca (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am not a gamer. I want my laptop equivalent to an armored car not the equivalent to an F-1 racer. :V


Or you could buy a netbook which would perform essentially the same, cost 1/6 as much, and live just as long if you..y'know, learned to be an adult and take care of your nice things.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Or you could buy a netbook which would perform essentially the same, cost 1/6 as much, and live just as long if you..y'know, learned to be an adult and take care of your nice things.


 I want something I can comfortably take with me when overseas and shit, and not worry about it getting harmed.


----------



## Sam (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I want something I can comfortably take with me when overseas and shit, and not worry about it getting harmed.



dude, don't even try with Bianca. If it's not needed for her, obviously, no one else could possibly have a need for such a laptop.


----------



## Bianca (May 14, 2010)

Good to see you're learning ;D


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> dude, don't even try with Bianca. If it's not needed for her, obviously, no one else could possibly have a need for such a laptop.


 wait what?


----------



## Sam (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wait what?



i'm being anal about everything


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> i'm being anal about everything


 Fair enough.

most furies are anal about most things, just in another way.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 14, 2010)

Very nice, but still, I haven't got a steam account and I'm not paying a dime.

Too bad what a shame. After all I've recently spend a little bit of time freeing 60GB of useless DMGs and duplicates and devoted 32GB on Bootcamp.

BTW, bootcamp actually means juvenile prison. Steve kinda joke putting Windows OS into a prison inside a mac.


----------



## Sam (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> most furies are anal about most things, just in another way.



true dat


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 14, 2010)

Harmony said:


> lol
> They get almost all the source engine games and future games steam makes will be theirs as well.



>future games steam makes 

>games steam makes

>steam makes 

Steam is a digital distribution method. Not a developer.

Also >Implying that every dev is going to port their games to macs just because they're sold on steam

Yeah, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

...How _does_ that work?


----------



## Bianca (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ...How _does_ that work?


You right click, like every other mouse.


auzbuzzard said:


> Very nice, but still, I haven't got a steam  account and I'm not paying a dime.
> 
> Too bad what a shame. After all I've recently spend a little bit of time  freeing 60GB of useless DMGs and duplicates and devoted 32GB on  Bootcamp.
> 
> BTW, bootcamp actually means juvenile prison. Steve kinda joke putting  Windows OS into a prison inside a mac.


Steam is free. Portal is also free. You don't pay a dime.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Very nice, but still, I haven't got a steam account and I'm not paying a dime.



You do know that Steam accounts are free right
and that Portal is being given away for free until the 24th



Ishnuvalok said:


> Also >Implying that every dev is going to port their games to macs just because they're sold on steam
> 
> Yeah, that's not gonna happen.



Not every dev, but more than there were. Now that there's going to be a solid market interest and distribution method, we're going to see companies that hadn't considered it start to listen. It's a step forward.

And hell, I'll be idealistic and hopeful and naive for a sec: maybe this'll get people to go with OpenGL over DirectX a bit more.



Darkhavenz0r said:


>



But but but
you place orange portals with right click :V


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> But but but
> you place orange portals with right click :V



Who the hell uses mouse2 for alt-fire? Mouse2 for jump, mouse3 for alt and space for use all the way, baby.

Your controls is wack, yo.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Who the hell uses mouse2 for alt-fire? Mouse2 for jump, mouse3 for alt and space for use all the way, baby.
> 
> Your controls is wack, yo.



In that case the comic is bunk anyway, even if one-button mice were still around :V

And nope, sticking with default controls most of the time. Maybe I'm not hardcore enough.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

Man, you guys just do not understand the spirit of the joke at all, do you?


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Man, you guys just do not understand the spirit of the joke at all, do you?



Guess not


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

And even if you still did use a one button mouse, it's called Alt + Click.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

HenriW said:


> And even if you still did use a one button mouse, it's called Alt + Click.



This does not change the fact whatsoever that there is not any semblance of a sense of humor among the lot of you. FurAffinity, as usual, I am *very* disappoint. :|


----------



## Bianca (May 14, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> This does not change the fact whatsoever that there is not any semblance of a sense of humor among the lot of you. FurAffinity, as usual, I am *very* disappoint. :|


Humor only works well if it's not drawing on stereotypes that were debunked years ago, unless it's attempting to be ironic - which it isn't.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

HenriW said:


> And even if you still did use a one button mouse, it's called Alt + Click.



Doesn't work in games.



Darkhavenz0r said:


> This does not change the fact whatsoever that there is not any semblance of a sense of humor among the lot of you. FurAffinity, as usual, I am *very* disappoint. :|



It being unfunny = we don't "get it" or have senses of humor?


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> It being unfunny = we don't "get it" or have senses of humor?



Well, I would imagine the fact that you choose to ignore the spirit of the joke and refuse to suspend your disbelief for just a moment for the sake of a chuckle or two is why you don't get it and therefore come off as though you don't have a sense of humor. On the same note, it's a little bit like saying "Well, Portal is a stupid game because I don't believe that portals and portal guns are possible in the real world."

And I reiterate: your nitpicking of the fact that orange portals are launched with alt-fire is like if you were telling a joke about a priest walking into a bar, and I interrupt you to nitpick you about what a man of cloth could possibly be doing in a place of sin.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Well, I would imagine the fact that you choose to ignore the spirit of the joke and refuse to suspend your disbelief for just a moment for the sake of a chuckle or two is why you don't get it and therefore come off as though you don't have a sense of humor. On the same note, it's a little bit like saying "Well, Portal is a stupid game because I don't believe that portals and portal guns are possible in the real world."



Argue more and maybe it'll become funny!

But if you want the dissertation, it's not funny because it hinges on a crutch that doesn't exist anymore. It did amuse me when I first saw it, but I didn't convey that in my post, instead opting to snark at it because of an incorrect detail. You'll notice that my first response is aligned with the paradigm of only having one mouse button to work with, false as it is. That means that I "got the joke". But then you tried to force the funny and it all fell apart.

Are we really arguing about this, seriously


----------



## Runefox (May 14, 2010)

Sigh. Pretty much every Mac comes (came) with a Mighty Mouse. These have right-clicking, awkward though it may be (since the whole thing clicks still like those old puck mice). Nowadays, they come with a Magic Mouse, which I'm not quite sure how it works to be honest.


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Sigh. Pretty much every Mac comes (came) with a Mighty Mouse. These have right-clicking, awkward though it may be (since the whole thing clicks still like those old puck mice). Nowadays, they come with a Magic Mouse, which I'm not quite sure how it works to be honest.



It works on small children's dreams.


So, how many people here have had the problem in Portal where EVERY SINGLE PORTAL IS BLACK WHEN YOU LOOK INTO IT, because it sucks.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

HenriW said:


> So, how many people here have had the problem in Portal where EVERY SINGLE PORTAL IS BLACK WHEN YOU LOOK INTO IT, because it sucks.



Nope. My Portal error is that my color gets washed out sometimes.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 15, 2010)

Why so these Macs can actually do stuff? I thought they were just shiny decorations! :O


----------



## CodArk2 (May 15, 2010)

HenriW said:


> It works on small children's dreams.
> 
> 
> So, how many people here have had the problem in Portal where EVERY SINGLE PORTAL IS BLACK WHEN YOU LOOK INTO IT, because it sucks.



http://store.steampowered.com/news/3829/

They fixed that now, so should be working fine. Check news to see general updates to all games, or Library and games under that, then scroll down a bit and you will see news related to the game currently selected.

Steam is awesome....now bring half life and TF2 and a few others to the mac and im good


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> Why so these Macs can actually do stuff? I thought they were just shiny decorations! :O



Yeah man, we got word processing like a whole year ago!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 15, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


>




I loled.  But seriously, I've been playing this thing on my Macbook Pro for the last two days and have figured out how to work both portals with the touchpad no problem.  Those awful mice?  ...  I don't see that working anytime soon.


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I loled.  But seriously, I've been playing this thing on my Macbook Pro for the last two days and have figured out how to work both portals with the touchpad no problem.  Those awful mice?  ...  I don't see that working anytime soon.



Two fingers + click?


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2010)

CodArk2 said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3829/
> 
> They fixed that now, so should be working fine. Check news to see general updates to all games, or Library and games under that, then scroll down a bit and you will see news related to the game currently selected.
> 
> Steam is awesome....now bring half life and TF2 and a few others to the mac and im good



Doesn't fix it.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 15, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Two fingers + click?



Pretty much, I thought it was going to be a problem at the beginning, but it just takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## FlareKitsu (May 15, 2010)

And then the Mac people get on TF2. What a day that'll be.

"LOL HOW DOES I MINE FOR MONIEZ?"

"WTF HAX LOLOLOLOL"


----------



## lilEmber (May 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> >future games steam makes
> 
> >games steam makes
> 
> ...


Valve is steam, at least realize this before speaking about it.
>implying valve isn't steam or implying valve doesn't make any games.
Go to http://store.steampowered.com/ and scroll to the very bottom:


> Â© 2010 Valve Corporation. All rights reserved. All trademarks are property of their respective owners in the US and other countries.



However I meant anything that pops up on steam will most likely be appearing on the mac version of steam as well, at the least it will be limited to valve releases.

ITT: Mac tards blatantly ignore/not get jokes on purpose in attempts to look smug and act like their purchase is of equal value or better than other people...even though it is not. lol


----------



## Runefox (May 15, 2010)

Uhh, Newf? I think they were pointing out that Valve is the developer, not "Steam".


----------



## Bianca (May 15, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Valve is steam, at least realize this before speaking about it.
> >implying valve isn't steam or implying valve doesn't make any games.
> Go to http://store.steampowered.com/ and scroll to the very bottom:
> 
> ...


ITT people get butthurt when called out for reposting a joke that hinges on a stereotype that no longer exists and hasn't for a long time.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

Harmony said:


> ITT: Mac tards blatantly ignore/not get jokes on purpose in attempts to look smug and act like their purchase is of equal value or better than other people...even though it is not. lol



So you're saying my purchase of the Orange Box for Windows three years ago...which I can now play in OS X because of Steam Play...is not equal to the purchase of Orange Box for Windows? Or are you turning this into a hardware discussion when it's clearly not?


----------



## CodArk2 (May 15, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Doesn't fix it.



It should have fixed it if you  shut steam off. try closing the steam client completely then restarting it. Mine had the black portals as well, but now you can see through them. You have to shut down your steam client (ï£¿Q when in steam, or quiting from the top menu, or right clicking the dock icon and quitting) then reopening it. That should solve it. If not restart your computer, let steam update, and that should fix it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

downloading the portal now



its almost 1/3 done


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

FlareKitsu said:


> And then the Mac people get on TF2. What a day that'll be.
> 
> "LOL HOW DOES I MINE FOR MONIEZ?"
> 
> "WTF HAX LOLOLOLOL"



I've been playing TF2 on PC for years... so woo I guess or something.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

when does gmod for mac come out

thats all i care about


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Hey Portal for mac, is all I cared about for steam.
Though I hope that the second portal can work on mac without steam.
That would be nice.
Lol.
(Also, the cake is a lie)


----------



## Bianca (May 17, 2010)

Denki Wolf said:


> Hey Portal for mac, is all I cared about for steam.
> Though I hope that the second portal can work on mac without steam.
> That would be nice.
> Lol.
> (Also, the cake is a lie)


All Valve games use Steam. That's why you get Steam ported in the first place ~ so Valve have an avenue to release their content on your platform.
Learn to love it, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Denki Wolf (May 17, 2010)

I mean I don't hate it, I just like games that I can open directly from the copy and not go through a system.


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2010)

They announced new Steam games for Mac would come every Wednesday. I eagerly hopped onto my Steam account hoping for HL2 or TF2, and this week it's...Killing Floor?

:c


----------



## Apollo (May 20, 2010)

They're probably going to be jerks and release TF2 last.


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2010)

THREAD REVIVAL TIME

So it's another Wednesday. Rumors are abound that today's Mac release will be HL2 plus both episodes. Maybe HL2M? Either way, finally.


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2010)

THREAD REVIVAL FOLLOWED BY DOUBLE POST

HL2 is indeed out for Mac, as well as Episodes One and Two. No DM. Steam servers are overloaded from everyone wanting to download; I can't get my HL2 :c


----------



## Apollo (May 26, 2010)

I'm gonna use my Orange Box CD to install it


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2010)

HenriW said:


> I'm gonna use my Orange Box CD to install it



You mean your Windows copy of Orange Box |3


----------



## Apollo (May 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> You mean your Windows copy of Orange Box |3



It works, btw. Just go to where you restore a backup and go to /Volumes/Orange Box/. Then it'll go through smoothly.


----------

